# Ogee profile,What am I doing wrong



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

How come this becomes like number 2?
If I deselect the inner vector it becomes # 3.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

If you have two vectors selected it will do a profile cut on each vector as shown in photo two. Selecting a single vector gives you the what you see in photo three. I'm not sure how an "ogee profile" fits when using a profile tool path. The image looks like you may have a 3D file, in which case you should be doing a roughing or finishing tool path. Another option to obtain an Ogee profile would be to set up a Moulding tool path in V Carve.


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

Thanx oliver, it worked once before,but not what I wanted. You're right, try the roughing/finishing.
Strange thing. "Error,model exceeds material thickness" . where did I say model thickness? 
Got it ! Multiple components made!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Jeff,
I guess you are trying to use the trial version of Aspire. I hope you realize it will not let you save and cut files made in the trial version. You can save the design files and if you buy the program then you can use those files. If you want to use it for test cutting then you need to use the files they have available that work with the trial version.

When you started the design session you set the size and thickness of the material. When you created the model you set the size and thickness of the model. If the model is thicker than the material size then you will get that error. There are two ways to adjust the model thickness, you can go to the the Modeling tab, Modeling Tools and click on the Wrench Icon (Change properties of selected components) and make any changes you want to make, or you can go to the Material Setup under the Toolpath menu and change the model thickness. Then re run the roughing and finish toolpaths.

Learn the basics first so you are not lost when it comes to files like this. I recommend watching the tutorial videos from the begining so you learn the basics before you try the more advanced projects.


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Call me 'old school', but on a piece like that I would profile cut out the shape with a straight bit and then run the Ogee bit in the router table to profile the edge. I think it ends up being a lot quicker.

Of course, I now remember I have some smaller 'plunge ogee' bits that might be fun to experiment with....


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this what you are wanting to create? This is cut using a roughing pass, a finish pass and a profile pass.

What does your model look like? 3D view with toolpath preview closed


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

Yes, i know about that. I am learning tho. Vectric videos are confusing to me. Most youtube are too fast . 
I am VERY old school. That's the problem. That's exactly what I'm trying. I figured out the height issue. Model height and wood thickness..125 +.625= .75 inches.
2 issues. 1 along outer edge profile cut shows an edge. Like a u.
2. How do I make it (from bottom up) 1/4 in,start of contour up to top face? Like your piece has three layers bottom,center,face.
The base height is zero.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jeffp60 said:


> Yes, i know about that. I am learning tho. Vectric videos are confusing to me. Most youtube are too fast .
> I am VERY old school. That's the problem. That's exactly what I'm trying. I figured out the height issue. Model height and wood thickness..125 +.625= .75 inches.
> 2 issues. 1 along outer edge profile cut shows an edge. Like a u.
> 2. How do I make it (from bottom up) 1/4 in,start of contour up to top face? Like your piece has three layers bottom,center,face.


Item 1 i'm not sure what you are talking about the cut looking like a "U" a picture would help.

Item 2 decide how you want it to look and create the model to fit the measurements you want. My file was based on a material thickness of 0.375". I created the vector outline for the plaque. I decided to leave 0.03" for the finish pass of the model so 0.375 - 0.03 = 0.345. Then I wanted to make 3 equal layers, the base, the first lift and the second lift so I divided the 0.345 by 3 which gave me 0.115 for each layer. Then I created a profile with an arch having a radius of 0.115, and another arch above that one with a radius of 0.115 and a line down 0.230 to use for the 2 rail sweep. Then I offset my profile vector 0.230 to use for the second rail. Then I did my 2 rail sweep using the outline vector and the offset vector for the rails and used the profile for the cross section. I connected the profile to all the rail nodes so it would render correctly by using a right click on the cross section to get the drop down menu. I used the sweep between and fill center options to create the model. Went to Material Setup on the Toolpath Menu and set the model 0.03 down from the top. Then ran roughing, finish and cutout toolpaths. That is the preview I posted.


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

The "u" shape is not cutting past the edge I guess(from what I just read).
OK, I got material thickness. I don't get equal layers tho.(I understand bottom, lower arc, upper arc) line down .230?
I made my outline vector, offset vector .25, I pasted a ogee profile, selected outer-inner vector-profile, apply.
It's crazy that a program is designed to do complicated stuff but not simple! Just thought it would be fun for kids to watch their nameplates get cut from start to finish. I'll keep plugging on.....work on sign without an edge.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> Item 1 i'm not sure what you are talking about the cut looking like a "U" a picture would help.
> 
> Item 2 decide how you want it to look and create the model to fit the measurements you want. My file was based on a material thickness of 0.375". I created the vector outline for the plaque. I decided to leave 0.03" for the finish pass of the model so 0.375 - 0.03 = 0.345. Then I wanted to make 3 equal layers, the base, the first lift and the second lift so I divided the 0.345 by 3 which gave me 0.115 for each layer. Then I created a profile with an arch having a radius of 0.115, and another arch above that one with a radius of 0.115 and a line down 0.230 to use for the 2 rail sweep. Then I offset my profile vector 0.230 to use for the second rail. Then I did my 2 rail sweep using the outline vector and the offset vector for the rails and used the profile for the cross section. I connected the profile to all the rail nodes so it would render correctly by using a right click on the cross section to get the drop down menu. I used the sweep between and fill center options to create the model. Went to Material Setup on the Toolpath Menu and set the model 0.03 down from the top. Then ran roughing, finish and cutout toolpaths. That is the preview I posted.


Darn - Now you got me confused.


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

honesttjohn said:


> Darn - Now you got me confused.


I didn't understand a word of it!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jeffp60 said:


> The "u" shape is not cutting past the edge I guess(from what I just read).
> OK, I got material thickness. I don't get equal layers tho.(I understand bottom, lower arc, upper arc) line down .230?
> I made my outline vector, offset vector .25, I pasted a ogee profile, selected outer-inner vector-profile, apply.


So you used a ogee profile and don't know what size it is. in the two rail sweep you can set the thickness of the model and that takes care of the profile height and the width between the rails takes care of the profile width. If you don't scale to exact height then the model will be as thick as the profile.

I always draw the profile I want to the correct size for my project so I don't have this kind of problem. You can go to the Component Properties menu and change the height of the model if needed.

Here is a picture of what I was explaining before.


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

In the vectric tutorial he said dont worry about the size of profile. But I did make it 1 inch. 
In that pic ,I want base to be .25 and profile .5 making it all .75. In mine it's .5 base or more probably .65


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jeffp60 said:


> In the vectric tutorial he said dont worry about the size of profile. But I did make it 1 inch.
> In that pic ,I want base to be .25 and profile .5 making it all .75. In mine it's .5 base or more probably .65


Remember you can change the height of the model in the Component Properties menu. Also your model does not have to be the full thickness of the material. In my design file I had a material thickness of 0.375 but I had my model thickness set as 0.230 and had the model 0.03 down from the top of the material. That leaves 0.115 under the bottom of the model that will not be machined with a roughing or finish past so any tabs you add are safe from being cut by roughing and finish. Your cutout toolpath will cut the rest of the plaque and leave any tabs you add.


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

That's what I did. Play some more tomorrow


----------



## jeffp60 (Apr 5, 2019)

Played around today.I think I had model set at .5 inch and material at .75. Did rough cut and it took it all down. Then changed bit and did finish. It was about 1/8 inch above the rough cut.I set z zero on top of material. 
Back to drawing board and I see it rough cuts over whole model. I set model boundary.how do I get it to only rough/finish the contoured edge?
I've been watching videos all day,12 so far. Started from beginners #1....my eyes are bleeding......
Oh and Tinkerbell, I tried 60 degree 1/4 inch v groove at .02. Barely cut in but still a lot of tearout or overlap.ready to try a Finnish nail.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

jeffp60 said:


> Played around today.I think I had model set at .5 inch and material at .75. Did rough cut and it took it all down. Then changed bit and did finish. It was about 1/8 inch above the rough cut.I set z zero on top of material.
> Back to drawing board and I see it rough cuts over whole model. I set model boundary.how do I get it to only rough/finish the contoured edge?
> I've been watching videos all day,12 so far. Started from beginners #1....my eyes are bleeding......
> Oh and Tinkerbell, I tried 60 degree 1/4 inch v groove at .02. Barely cut in but still a lot of tearout or overlap.ready to try a Finnish nail.


What software were you using to output the gcode to cut this or are you talking about the preview in the software?


----------

